# Problemas para escribir el acento [Solucionado]

## natrix

Hola a todos!!!

Tengo este problema, cuando escribo y quiero poner un acento a una bocal, no me lo pone, queda así:

 *Quote:*   

>  ´a ´e ´ i´ o´ u´

 

Buscando encontré esta línea que soluciona el problema

```
setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout es -variant basic
```

Pero cuando reinicio la máquina todo vuelve a estar mal.

Probé otras configuraciones de teclado pero no va.

Alguna idea?

Me cuesta la ortografía, imaginensen como me pone esto   :Mad: 

Gracias!!!!Last edited by natrix on Fri Sep 27, 2013 10:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pelelademadera

se setea en /etc/conf.d/keymaps

keymap="es"

----------

## natrix

No, ya lo tengo seteado así y no anda

----------

## pelelademadera

estas hablando en consola o sobre kde gnome o alguno de esos?

----------

## natrix

Buena tu pregunta, nunca necesite el acento en la consola.

El acento no me andan en ningún lado. En la consola no anda, uso KDE y tampoco, y en los programas en general tampoco.

Alguna idea?

Desde ya gracias por tu tiempo  :Wink: 

----------

## pelelademadera

menu K

preferencias del sistema

dispositivos de entrada

ahi tenes 3 pestañas

en la 1º teclado generico intl 105 teclas

en la 2º distribuciones, añadi español (el q uso yo es español españa, tiene el acento al lado de la ñ, si es de los latinoamericanos, elegi ese, hay variantes con tecla euro y que se yo cuanto, siempre use español o ingles, y si bien el ingles es el mas comodo para la consola, la ñ tira....)

http://i39.tinypic.com/2iborr5.png

salud

----------

## opotonil

O directamente en la configuracion de Xorg:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Xorg/Configuration#Configuring_your_keyboard

Salu2.

----------

## natrix

Solucionado: al final lo pude arreglar desde las preferencias del sistema. Cuando se agrega el idioma "ES" hay que elegir la opción "incluir tilde muerta".

Muchas gracias a todos, esto era bastante molesto 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

